# Hasselblad 50 & 200 Digital Backs



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2015)

Multi-Shot Digital Back - Hasselblad

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2015)

If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2015)

480sparky said:


> If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it?


If you ask, they won't let you buy one.  These guys make Leica look like Holga's poor cousin!  But, what I wouldn't give for that!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2015)

Well, I suppose I could sell my summer cottage in Paris.................


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Well, I suppose I could sell my summer cottage in Paris.................


Okay, now you've got front & rear lens caps, and maybe a body cap (if they're on sale).


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2015)

Caches ? Pour un dos numérique ?

Excusez-moi............. Pourquoi un dos numériques bouchons utilisation de lentilles ?


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 26, 2015)

480sparky said:


> If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it?



I hate that statement. If you don't tell me the price, I don't know how much to write the check for.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Oct 27, 2015)

That would be nuts to have a camera payment thats the same as a mortgage


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 27, 2015)

EIngerson said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it?
> ...



The über-rich don't write checks.  They pay someone else to do trivial stuff.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 27, 2015)

480sparky said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Yeah, that's what we do..... [DO NOT wake me up from this dream.]


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2015)

I wonder if we traded in gsgary if they'd set us up with maybe a demo model of the lowly 50-MP one?


----------



## gsgary (Oct 27, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I wonder if we traded in gsgary if they'd set us up with maybe a demo model of the lowly 50-MP one?


You would get **** all for me, they would send me back


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2015)

Gary....just so you know, my idea of trading you in on a new digi-back for Hassy was my way of implying that you are valuable as heck! Hmmm...you know, like the cow Jack traded for the magic beans!


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 27, 2015)

480sparky said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...




lol, never assume.


----------

